# Classic Omelet Recipe (French way)



## frenchguycooking (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am proud to share with you my first recipe  ( and a bit nervous too)
It is an everyday delicious, simple and effective dish. The Omelet (in France we spell it "omelette")

I have 3 things to share with you today:
- A photo of the render ( a picture is a thousand words isn it ?)
- The recipe itself
- A video recipe I made (i really enjoy editing ) )

there we go :







Ingredients :
------------------
- 3 eggs for one person
- Butter ( 1 big teaspoon )
- Olive Oil ( a drip )
- Salt, Pepper
- Nutmeg

How to do it
-----------------
- Eggs in a bowl and stir them
- Season wel with salt, pepper, nutmeg
- Hot pan ( medium to high heat )
- Butter in the pan, Olive Oil also (avoiding burning)
- Pour the eggs and gently bring back the edges to the center
- Shake to cook the lasting liquid
- Roll the Omelette onto itself
- Flip it in a plate
- Sprinkle with herbs

---------------------

Thanks for reading, hope you will like it !
Feedback is more than welcome 

gab


----------



## jharris (Mar 25, 2013)

The photo made me hungry and your video made me smile.

I loved the sublime expression on your face as you enjoyed your omelette.

Thanks


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 25, 2013)

jharris said:


> The photo made me hungry and your video made me smile.
> 
> I loved the sublime expression on your face as you enjoyed your omelette.
> 
> Thanks



And your comment makes me happy !


----------



## Cheezy (Mar 25, 2013)

I love your editing style. Looks yummy... Post more vids...


----------



## chopper (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  Informative and fun video!    yes, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

I make a great omelette but your video was so fun to watch that I want to go and make one right now 

You can see you are passionate about food!

Great Video  Looks delicious. I would be proud to serve it in my home.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks wonderful. I make omelets the same way, although I usually add the fresh herbs in with the eggs before cooking. I've never added nutmeg to an omelet before. I'll have to try that.


----------



## jharris (Mar 25, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:
			
		

> And your comment makes me happy !



I love the hand action. It reminds me of magic hands.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheezy said:


> I love your editing style. Looks yummy... Post more vids...



Thank you so much Cheezy and I am uploading a new video today !


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

chopper said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Informative and fun video!    yes, I'm hungry now.



Ahaha thank you Chopper... That's my point of view of course, but, with a little fun, people get more interested


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I make a great omelette but your video was so fun to watch that I want to go and make one right now
> 
> You can see you are passionate about food!
> 
> Great Video  Looks delicious. I would be proud to serve it in my home.



Thank you Snip for your comment ! Yes, indeed, i am passionate about food. I am glad you would serve this at home ))


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks wonderful. I make omelets the same way, although I usually add the fresh herbs in with the eggs before cooking. I've never added nutmeg to an omelet before. I'll have to try that.



Thank you Steve  ! I often do as you mentioned, but now that I have seen many videos and (too) many recipes about omelet, I see two alternatives (or additives) :
- The stuffing is usually added when the omelet is folded.
- Add some more herbs on top at the very end. It makes sense, cause the herbs have to stay fresh and fragrant.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's exactly what I do! Except, I don't have quite the pan-shaking skill you have. Thanks for sharing! Steve--I add one grate of nutmeg--I don't use the powdered stuff--to scrambled eggs, too, when I make them the French way. When I make them the US Navy way, I don't (but I usually add a splash or two of hot sauce then).


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> That's exactly what I do! Except, I don't have quite the pan-shaking skill you have. Thanks for sharing! Steve--I add one grate of nutmeg--I don't use the powdered stuff--to scrambled eggs, too, when I make them the French way. When I make them the US Navy way, I don't (but I usually add a splash or two of hot sauce then).



Right.  I have always lifted and tilted, but now I will try the shake!  He does do it very well, doesn't he?


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> That's exactly what I do! Except, I don't have quite the pan-shaking skill you have. Thanks for sharing! Steve--I add one grate of nutmeg--I don't use the powdered stuff--to scrambled eggs, too, when I make them the French way. When I make them the US Navy way, I don't (but I usually add a splash or two of hot sauce then).



Thanks for your comment CWS4322 !
If you are a us navy, no doubt you will master the pan-shaking quickly 
I choose a small pan because it is much more difficult to succeed in making a large omelet. Everything is heavier, and the rolling motion is harder...


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 26, 2013)

chopper said:


> Right.  I have always lifted and tilted, but now I will try the shake!  He does do it very well, doesn't he?



Hahah the power of lifting small and light pan is mine


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Thank you Snip for your comment ! Yes, indeed, i am passionate about food. I am glad you would serve this at home ))


 
I honestly believe that the simple things are more difficult to cook. Nowhere to hide your mistakes 

Your omelette does look great 
I make mine almost exactly the same way. I just use fresh herbs and add a dash of cold water to my eggs while whisking them. It's a trick I learned from my brother when he was in culinary school. It makes the omelette lighter and fluffier.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2013)

I prefer to make my omelets without the browning.  On the other hand, SO prefers hers browned.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer to make my omelets without the browning. On the other hand, SO prefers hers browned.


 
I have the same problem in my house. Hubby and Son like it browned and my Daughter and I like it without


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 26, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Thanks for your comment CWS4322 !
> If you are a us navy, no doubt you will master the pan-shaking quickly
> I choose a small pan because it is much more difficult to succeed in making a large omelet. Everything is heavier, and the rolling motion is harder...


Not US Navy, but my dad is retired USN. And, he makes USN scrambled eggs. You heat the cast-iron skillet, crack the eggs directly in the skillet, and move them around (I use a fork, but on the big griddle, they just kind of shovel them around). No cream or milk added.


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Not US Navy, but my dad is retired USN. And, he makes USN scrambled eggs. You heat the cast-iron skillet, crack the eggs directly in the skillet, and move them around (I use a fork, but on the big griddle, they just kind of shovel them around). No cream or milk added.



The eggs were made that way on Boy Scout camp outs too.  The boys did a pretty good job on scrambled eggs.  Pancakes on the other hand were a challenge for them.  They always ended up with "Oreo pancakes."  


No, not chocolate....black on the outside and creamy in the middle!


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 27, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Not US Navy, but my dad is retired USN. And, he makes USN scrambled eggs. You heat the cast-iron skillet, crack the eggs directly in the skillet, and move them around (I use a fork, but on the big griddle, they just kind of shovel them around). No cream or milk added.



Ok ! This is interesting. No hot sauce added ?


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 27, 2013)

chopper said:


> The eggs were made that way on Boy Scout camp outs too.  The boys did a pretty good job on scrambled eggs.  Pancakes on the other hand were a challenge for them.  They always ended up with "Oreo pancakes."
> 
> 
> No, not chocolate....black on the outside and creamy in the middle!



Lol That is a funny name for a missed omelet ! "Oreo pancake"  I'll keep this one !


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer to make my omelets without the browning.  On the other hand, SO prefers hers browned.



That reminds me I should clarify something. When I made the video recipe I was thinking about countryside omelet. That's why it has browning and rustic feeling.

So the title of this thread is wrong (sorry) This is no classic french omelet. It is a rustic omelet.

I will try to do one on the very classic way next time. (much harder for me).


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Ok ! This is interesting. No hot sauce added ?


Not the way my dad makes them, but in my world, hot sauce is always added to eggs--either on top or when cooking. I keep frozen jalapeno peppers just for eggs. I use the microplane and grate them frozen.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 2, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Not the way my dad makes them, but in my world, hot sauce is always added to eggs--either on top or when cooking. I keep frozen jalapeno peppers just for eggs. I use the microplane and grate them frozen.



I do love Sriracha sauce ! We don't have Jalapeno in France ? Are they strong ? fruity ?


----------



## jharris (Apr 2, 2013)

They are potent but one of the beauties of peppers is that you can add as little or as much as you like according to your own taste.

I really enjoy the unique taste of habaneros. They are very hot but just a little bit imparts a great flavour.

This might be helpful...

http://www.scovillescaleforpeppers.com/


----------



## no mayonnaise (Apr 3, 2013)

No jalapenos in France??  Does anyone eat Mexican food in France?  Get some jalapeno seeds and grow them; they are very easy to grow and delicious.  They've gotta be one of the most versatile peppers ever.  I'd say very fruity with widely varying heat levels, sometimes the pepper is super hot and other times it's mild.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 3, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> No jalapenos in France??  Does anyone eat Mexican food in France?  Get some jalapeno seeds and grow them; they are very easy to grow and delicious.  They've gotta be one of the most versatile peppers ever.  I'd say very fruity with widely varying heat levels, sometimes the pepper is super hot and other times it's mild.



Sorry no Jalapenos indeed  We don't eat mexican food over here. I think it's just a bit far from our culture (but i would love to taste real mexican food

We do have some chili in France (piments oiseaux) but the principle of "hotness" is almost out of the french cuisine. Definitely not like US, or Asia or even Italy where you can enjoy hot food...


----------



## msmofet (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't find the omelet video.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2014)

msmofet said:


> I can't find the omelet video.



Omelette's | Life Saving Leftovers - YouTube


----------



## msmofet (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

